# Johns pet centre



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

Well I went in here 'to kill time'.
I told the lad behind the counter I wouldn't be buying anything as soon as I went in.
Both lads were really nice. I watched a few snakes being fed.
Had a chat. I told them someone on here had said to go in.
Lovely shop. 
Different to the other day at the other shop.
These guys knew they wouldn't get a sale and were still lovely and this was 4.30pm me and my daughter were there for nearly an hour chatting.
Will definitely go back when I'm not strapped for cash.

My daughter ended up buying a mouse food dish as she got bored of waiting for me.


----------

